# Form 8 (BI - 1738)



## Bradley.minns (Jan 16, 2014)

Good evening all,

Wondered if anyone can advise me, Can I use form 8 when applying for a new visa here in South Africa or should I use a different form?

Form 8 was the form I used when applying from the UK a couple years back, I now have about 15 months left on my current life partner/spousal visa & work endorsment and looking to apply soon for a new 3 year TR spousal visa with a self employed work permit??

Any advise on correct form and procedure would be great as I do not wish to use a consultance firm..

Thanks,
Brad


----------

